# Need Overseas job at DUBAI



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

lane:

HI ALL,

I'M SAMIR, (35,MALE) FROM INDIA. CURRENTLY WANT TO RELOCATE TO DUBAI FOR JOB. IVE EXPERIENCE AT JUNIOR OFFICE EXECUTIVE LEVEL FOR MORE THAN 13 YRS.

PLEASE ADVISE HOW TO GET A JOB AT DUBAI.


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

Seniors please advise....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Samir

please do a search on 'how to find jobs in Dubai'

topic has been discussed ad nauseam


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Samir
> 
> please do a search on 'how to find jobs in Dubai'
> 
> topic has been discussed ad nauseam



dizzyizzy,

Thank you very much for your reply. I've already registered & applying through byat, manpower middleeast, yellowpages.ae & other websites. But no positive response till now. can u suggest how to go more specific. cause I'm in financial trouble & want to move to dubai for some tax free income to increase my earning potential.

thank you. please keep in touch.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you researched which companies you want to work for and tried applying directly?


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Firstly, I would suggest you actually come to Dubai on a visit and try then, most companies are not wanting to recruit from o/s when there are enough people they can recruit locally. Alternatively, you can on linkedin and make some contacts there. Good luck!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Define "Junior Office Executive Level" in simple English please.

You need to first be clear about what you do and what your skills are. Giving people such a vague decription of what you do is not going to help you find a job. What industry do you work for, etc etc.

Seriously, everyone in Dubai is a Manager or Engineer or a Consultant. This is the first time I've heard of a Junior Office Executive....are you a secretary?


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

hi all,

Thank you very much for your kind attention & advise. 

Please note I've posted my designation as per recent job. 
I admit it doesn't clarify my job role better. thank you again for your advise.

To be very precise I'm working as 'Equity adviser & Dealer' at stock market. 

And my total job experience involves Back-Office Operation at various "MANUFACTURING & RETAIL SEGMENT". 

I'm computer savvy & expert at MS-OFFICE (WORD, EXCEL, POWERPOINT), Internet & E-mail, Diploma in Financial Accounting Software with working knowledge as Export Assistant, Accounts Assistant.

Please advice.


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

Please also note :

currently i want to join at BAck-Office operation at REPUTED cos at DUBAI.

CAUSE.:ranger:

1. I'm in financial crisis & need more earning potential. That's why I'm eager to join a DUBAI based co for TAX-FREE income.

2. STOCK market at current stage is at vulnarable situation and it'll become worse again. So, I need secure job.

3. My job is to procure funds from clients & generate business which is going to be much tougher day by day.

The above are basic reasons for switch over job portfolio as well as move to DUBAI.

Please advice.


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

thank you all for your kind attention & reply.

pamela0810, amyjacksonsharma , 
Jynxgirl, 
dizzyizzy


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

seniors please reply at my post.


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

any one have idea of 'E-BOOK" "dubai job secret". please advice me how to download it free from net.

come on guys please tell meeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't wish to be negative about your creativity but have you actually bothered to go onto google and type in Dubai Job Secret? I don't think so because you wouldn't be asking on here otherwise would you? I just did and in one search I found everything. I will be kind and help you by giving you the URL but you need to be more proactive and start using your brain rather than demanding that seniors help you. In other words, you need to help yourself. If you sent a CV into most companies with a job title such as that, I doubt it would get past the receptionist. Anyway, here's your URL - good luck http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=du....,cf.osb&fp=1731bc559d7e9e8f&biw=1024&bih=690


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Have yo done a search on the forum to try to find the advice that has been given already?

Do that in case you haven't.

If you still have questions after that, then get back to us and ask.

I really don't think you have taken the time to search for and read that advice. Otherwise you would not be asking us again to give you more advice.

Puzzles me when people say they really want to find a job yet they can not get themselves to do a basic search here. If you are too lazy to search, then I am too lazy to help you.


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you for kind attention.

Let me tell you one thing first. 

With due respect to your response, i need to tell you something about my search.

1. Its a common thing that everyone who is computer friednly, he/she can gather any information on net through google or wikipedia. I've that minimum sense & brain.

I think you overlooked my msg. Please check it again

i was looking for a "free" download which won't cost me money. Cause i've already disclosed to all that i'm in financial trouble. 

What ever reference you send me i've already known to those. They are going to send you at "thatsdubai.com" and ask you for money to download.


Thank you please keep in touch.


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Samir
> 
> please do a search on 'how to find jobs in Dubai'
> 
> topic has been discussed ad nauseam




please tell me what do you mean by ad nuseam

i can't understand


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

please tell me what do you mean by ad nauseam

i can't understand


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

*HOW TO get OVERSEAS JOB AT DUBAI.*

Hi all,

everyone knows about google, dubai job sites, yellowpages.ae & others. But these are not sufficient as you have to wait for them to reply. you can't access them.


Please share your views, who are living & working there.

Please share 

job market, chances of getting a job industry specific etc.

please share your views.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

samir kumar ghosh said:


> please tell me what do you mean by ad nauseam
> 
> i can't understand


As you have clearly told us you know how to use google and Wikipedia, may I, therefore, respectfully suggest that you use them to find out what this means.


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> As you have clearly told us you know how to use google and Wikipedia, may I, therefore, respectfully suggest that you use them to find out what this means.


the sentence, "This topic has been discussed ad nauseam", 

signifies that the topic in question has been discussed extensively, 

and that those involved in the discussion have grown tired of it.


thank you for your response.

please keep in touch


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi all,

Please don't make any personal issue. I'm very new (just 5 days) to this forum & not updated like you people. 

so it's my request please consider my queries normally.


thank you all


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

samir kumar ghosh said:


> please tell me what do you mean by ad nauseam
> 
> i can't understand


 ad nauseam means that its a subject that has been talked about alot and the conclusion is that there are no answers that will get you a job. 

Sadly, this forum isnt a job site and we cant find jobs for you. You need to search google for "jobs in Dubai", you need to find out what companies in Dubai could offer you employment with your skills and write or e-mail them your CV

Jo xxx


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for reply,

I know that all, My purpose is to share views of people who are working there for years. They knows dubai job market better than me.


I just need their experience to share.

thank you all.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It isn't personal, it could be the way you have approached it on the forum is the issue. The way you posted at the beginning came across as very demanding and very vague. It seems like you are now realizing that this isn't the way to encourage others to help and advise you. Basically, if you search on this forum and go through the stickies, you will find an enormous amount of information that you could use to help yourself. Once you have done that, then come back with your specific queries and questions. Good luck with your job hunt.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BedouGirl said:


> It isn't personal, it could be the way you have approached it on the forum is the issue. The way you posted at the beginning came across as very demanding and very vague. It seems like you are now realizing that this isn't the way to encourage others to help and advise you. Basically, if you search on this forum and go through the stickies, you will find an enormous amount of information that you could use to help yourself. Once you have done that, then come back with your specific queries and questions. Good luck with your job hunt.


If english isnt someones first language, posts can come across in the wrong tone - so I know what you mean, but thats usually the reason why 

Jo xxxx


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Jo  - i know it's not always easy for everyone in this respect.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Microsoft v the English language*

Is it a deliberate error?

English second language people are typing 'advise' and spellcheck is auto correcting to 'advice'

It drives me mad

Please advice


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Please adviCe what is driving you mad?


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Pam, that would take us seriously off topic!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Meanwhile............. how about helping the OP???? 

:focus:

Jo xxx


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Fair enough...*



jojo said:


> Meanwhile............. how about helping the OP????
> 
> :focus:
> 
> Jo xxx


SKG, in all honesty, from what I have seen here the process is very simple (yet very difficult).
1/. Travel to the UAE
2/. Get a job - ANY JOB! (alternatively, get any job before travelling but this is even harder...)
3/. Get to know people who know people 
4/. Once you have proven you have the right attitude and skills above your employment level, someone you 'know' will know someone who works somewhere that needs someone with your skill set.
5/. Take that job and 'knuckle down' because you won't get a pay rise or be able to change jobs at any time in the future without much stress, angst and racism.

Sorry Jo if that isn't what you were expecting but I think it's pretty realistic.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

samir kumar ghosh said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> I know that all, My purpose is to share views of people who are working there for years. They knows dubai job market better than me.
> 
> ...


I would definitly avoid any ebooks offering advice on how to get a job in Dubai, or explaining the secrets of a "job in dubai" - they will most likely be as genuine and useful as the google ads I see for how I can have a six-pack in 6 weeks (guaranteed results!!) !


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

joking aside - to be more helpful.... 

From what I understand of your posts you are seeking a job as some sort of accounting / payroll or just general admin position. I doubt very much that these positions are filled from overseas as there are a lot of people already in Dubai that can be recruted more easily and cheaply. 

You would have to be here already in order to apply and go for a face to face interview. If you have friends in Dubai, come over for a month to stay with them and work on a job hunt here. If you don't, and it is too expensive for you to do come anyway (which I think it would be if you are in financial trouble) - then I think you should forget about Dubai and stick to job hunting in India.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Is this poster kidding? Reading his post, felt like I was reading an advert from a desperate guy from the singles column of an Indian newspaper. I feel violated, yet I dont know why  Do you seriously think having a tax-free income (in Dubai) is gonna bring you to some kind of overnight riches? Boy! Have you got a lotta learning to do....


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you all,

For your posting & valuable suggestions for me. Again I think I've to clarify some issues to you all.

1. I have already posted earlier I've lost a huge money at STOCK MARKET & facing financial trouble that's why I want to get a job at DUBAI to increase my earning potential. I'm already working here & can get a job here with salary hike.But that won't solve my problem, cause it will be very small to makeup my loss. 

My purpose is not to become "RICH" overnight, rather I want to cover my family from this crisis. As a HUMAN, Every one has a normal Life-span of 70 years (+-), I'm already 35, so I'm doing this to secure my Little & innocent son's (3+) future to freed him from all those financial problems. THAT'S WHY I'M REALLY DESPERATE TO GET A JOB AT DUBAI. So that I can earn & save some money to protect my family from crisis.

2. Everyone of you who are working at DUBAI can help me out by providing use full information, that's the reason I've joined this forum.

3. I'm really thankful to all of you that you people are giving your valuable suggestion to me. I'm really getting advantage. Please keep posting. Thank you all.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Troll


----------

